# Space:1999 "Eagle" type laser tank.



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey folks,

I need some reference material on the Laser tank from Space:1999. The one that most resembles the "Eagle". Anyone have any pictures they would like to share or some links to follow would be greatly appreciated. The building process has begun and it is the big 1/25 scale.

Thank you all,
Rob.


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Try here:
http://www.space1999.net/~catacombs/main/models/tim/w2mtim.html

And:
http://www.starshipmodeler.com/r&v/pre_atank.htm

And:
http://www.starshipmodeler.com/r&v/md_atank.htm


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

Thank you very much Mr. Brown,

I already have those links, but keep them coming. Someone is bound to come up with something new eventually. Can anyone identify some of the kitbashed parts? I'm already familiar with the Chieftain parts, Gemini parts and Saturn V parts, but can anyone tell me what the two parts are just under the turret and what parts were used to make the turret itself? The two parts under the turret I'm referring to are just forward of the turret mount and just behind the CM where the turret would rest.

Thank you folks,
Rob.


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

Rob--

I think that Jim Small had a write-up on his web site. I could be wrong, though...Maybe it was in the Cybrary...


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

Hello again folks,

I'm once again bringing this thread to life.

The last remaining pieces to be identified are the gun/turret mount ("U" shape), the part of the gun that the "U" shaped mount attaches to on the gun itself and the part which attaches the gun to the deck. 

Anyone have any ideas on these last few parts? I'm working on identifying each of these pieces on some pictures so we'll know exactly where we are and so everyone can help with those last couple of parts. Make an educated guess so we can look in those directions.

Thank you in advance folks,
Rob.


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

Purely a guess but...

The 'U' mount looks like a larger scale ships spotlight mount.
Also... didnt they use the rear door off an Aurora 2001 Moonbus quite a bit?
Martin Bower made the original. Look here...

http://www.martinbowersmodelworld.com/Space 1999.htm

You could try contacting him and asking...

Jim


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

Hello portland182,

Thank you for the reply. I've been contemplating the e-mail to Mr. Bower, but I figured he wouldn't say........who knows though I guess.

The rear door IS a copy of the moonbus door, but is scratchbuilt.


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

Ok folks,

Been away awhile, but I can update this thread a bit now for those interested, so here goes.

99.9% of the research has been done and the build has started. Here's a couple of the progress:

Here's some of the tank before I primed it:

http://members.cox.net/hobby/latest.JPG

Here's a couple after I primed it:

http://members.cox.net/hobby/more.JPG

The scatchbuilt rear hatch:

http://members.cox.net/hobby/door.JPG

The unidentified gun parts I had to scratchbuild too (anyone who recognises these, or even a suggestion, please post what you think they are. They ARE kit parts from something):

http://members.cox.net/hobby/gun.JPG


And here's a BITMAP I've been working on to help with some of the kit part identification:

http://members.cox.net/hobby/Laser1.JPG

Questions and comments are welcome as always!


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Simply fantastic work. Keep up the good work and show us your progress. BTW, we see this vehicle in wich episode?

Steph


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

Thank you f1steph!

Very briefly in the episode "The Infernal Machine". The big machine (Gwent)they are sent out to attack (three tanks total sent out), soon blows all three tanks to smithereenies! They are also shown, very, very briefly in the opening sequence of another episode, but are not actually in the episode at all.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

I think I remember that episode and what you're talking about. I'll look at it when I'll have a chance. BTW, we're working on the same subject, I'm working on an Ertl Eagle right now. Keep posting your progress, it's gonna be a masterpiece.


Steph


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey,

I will keep things updated. For what it's worth, all I do is Space:1999, so if you think I can be of service, don't hesitate to let me know.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Sweet, a Space 1999 expert. Do you happen to have a good picture of the landing strut, especially showing the shock absorder portion? Can't find a good one that would help me modifiy the ugly Ertl one. 

Thanks for offering your help. I will surely use it.

Steph


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

_FRIGGIN' GORGEOUS WORK!!!!_  

Man, that is _incredible!_ I'm saving your pics as reference for _my_ eventual Alpha tank build-up!


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

Thank you Perfesser. 

Glad you enjoy the progress! Again, you let me know if you need help building your tank also.

Steph, What would you like the picture of.....actual studio or something I've done?


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Eagle-1 said:


> Steph, What would you like the picture of.....actual studio or something I've done?


Any pictures clear enough to show the actual structure of the landing strut and shock absorber. I'd like to see what you've done also, naturally. Must be another masterpiece. BTW, do you have a site where we can see your Space 1999 vehicules?

Steph


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey Steph,

No, I don't have a website.....I apologize. 

Here's some gear I just did on a Product Enterprise Eagle. The same basic principle applies to the AMT/ERTL/AIRFIX...etc, and to some extent, the WARP.

Under construction:
http://members.cox.net/hobby/gear.JPG

Finished:
http://members.cox.net/hobby/latest1.JPG

Product Enterprise Eagle completed and in a side by side comparison with a "box stock" PE (the modified one has the stripes...my version of a rescue Eagle  ):
http://members.cox.net/hobby/complete.JPG

I'll dig up something from a studio Eagle later.

Rob.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Thanks Rob for your pictures. You did a nice job on your Rescue Eagle. Did you have problems when you painted the stripes (because of the carved lines on the side of the pod). I have the procedure on how to do a working landing strut like yours. I don't think I'll do that, I 'll just built some with plastics tubes. We can see the studio Eagle on John Small's web site. But we can't see clearly the landing strut. Maybe you have some other pictures that show them. 
Thanks again,
Steph


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey,

No, the stripes weren't too big a problem, but they can bleed under the tape if you aren't careful. That's not too big a problem either if you'll layer smaller pieces of tape first making sure you get it down into all the recesses. I've got a better landing gear picture for you. I'm sending it in a PM. Let me know if this is what you need?

Rob.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi Rob,

Perfect. That's what I was looking for. BTW, how big is your tank? Did you built any other Space 1999 vehicule ?(metamorph Eagle, Eagle with the lab pod or any alien vehicule, Moonbase Alpha). 

Thanks a lot

Steph


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey,

It's about 14" long. It's built on the 1/25 TAMIYA British Chieftain tank kit chassis. Yes, I've built quite a few Eagles.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Eagle-1 said:


> The unidentified gun parts I had to scratchbuild too (anyone who recognises these, or even a suggestion, please post what you think they are. They ARE kit parts from something):


Hum...... the end of the canon looks like a part of a space shuttle solid rocket booster. And the rest of the canon I guess was made from the British Chieftain canon. 

Steph


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey Steph,

Which parts are you describing? The gray primer parts are the ones I need to know. The bust part at the end is from the V-2 revell german missile and the gun barrel IS from the Chieftain. I need to know the one between the V-2 part and the gun barrel. Was that shuttle kit around before 1975?


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Eagle-1 said:


> Hey Steph,
> 
> Which parts are you describing? The gray primer parts are the ones I need to know. The bust part at the end is from the V-2 revell german missile and the gun barrel IS from the Chieftain. I need to know the one between the V-2 part and the gun barrel. Was that shuttle kit around before 1975?


So the bust is from a V2 missile. That's what I was talking about. No I guess the space shuttle kit wasn't around in '75. Nope don't have a clue. Maybe came from another type of missile....... I guess that one will be hard to scratchbuilt.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Dont know if you've seen the latest issue of Modellers Resource,Jim Small has a cover story on this very tank!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

If you're interested in this subject, you'll definately be interested in this article.


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes, the article is a good read. Very interesting just to read an article these days about ANYTHING Space:1999, that's for sure. Unfortunately, it won't help with an actual laser tank build.


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

Carson Dyle said:


> If you're interested in this subject, you'll definately be interested in this article.


True.

Rob.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

The U shape looks like a floor glued in upside down.


----------



## Colin (Aug 23, 2004)

f1steph said:


> Hum...... the end of the canon looks like a part of a space shuttle solid rocket booster. And the rest of the canon I guess was made from the British Chieftain canon.
> 
> Steph


Ok, working from front to back, the laser is built as follows:

Styrene tubing, with a coil of thin wire wrapped around, Two discs of styrene with a small section of tube sandwiched between (a bit like a pulley wheel), Testors Kaman Huskie gear wheel, rear idler outer from the Tamiya 1/35 Matilda, Chieftain Gun Barrel, the mysterious grey bit, which I built from Evergreen Styrene tubing, finally, the engine parts from the Revell 1/69 V2.

Progress photos at:

http://cmtaylor.members.beeb.net/lasertank.htm


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

terryr said:


> The U shape looks like a floor glued in upside down.


Hey,

Which "U" shape are you referring to? The "U" shape in question is the one where the gun mount attaches to the gun barrel. Most in the process of this build have decided to use strips of cut aluminum for that. The large "U" shape on that top deck just under the gun barrel is a kit part from the 1/600 scale AIRFIX Bismarck kit #4204 
part #58. 

100% of this laser tank has been identified and a complete detailed list of ALL kits with kit and part numbers for the entire build has been recorded.

There are several folks already building one of these laser tanks, each in varying stages of completion.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Colin, that interior is great. Welcome to the gang.


----------



## DX-SFX (Jan 24, 2004)

Nice one Colin.


----------



## Colin (Aug 23, 2004)

Thank you


----------



## DX-SFX (Jan 24, 2004)

Credit where credit's due. Be nice to see some pics when it's all fired up. I've also located one of those kits you were after. You can have one of mine and I'll replace it later.


----------



## Colin (Aug 23, 2004)

What a splendid fellow. Thank you


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

The unidentified gun parts may be an old pen or marker body. Does this ring a bell with anyone?

Rob.


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

For those who were interested in this, here's the latest. About all that's left is a little detail painting and some stickers!

http://members.cox.net/hobby/DSCN1584a.jpg
http://members.cox.net/hobby/DSCN1585a.jpg
http://members.cox.net/hobby/DSCN1586a.jpg
http://members.cox.net/hobby/DSCN1587a.jpg
http://members.cox.net/hobby/DSCN1588a.jpg
http://members.cox.net/hobby/DSCN1589a.jpg
http://members.cox.net/hobby/DSCN1590a.jpg
http://members.cox.net/hobby/DSCN1591a.jpg
http://members.cox.net/hobby/DSCN1592a.jpg
http://members.cox.net/hobby/DSCN1596a.jpg

Rob.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Absolute perfection! Really great work!


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

Ok folks,

Here's the latest. Not much left now. Maybe a little weathering and some more decals and that's it!

http://members.cox.net/hobby/compare1.JPG
http://members.cox.net/hobby/compare2.jpg
http://members.cox.net/hobby/compare3.jpg
http://members.cox.net/hobby/compare4.jpg

Rob.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Stunning work! Beautiful!


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

Thank you Perfesser!

I've got a few more, but I'm outta personal webspace.....LOL!

It's not completely finished, but close. I will replace the Moonbase Alpha logos on the CM to a better "original" match. All the smaller markings all over the tank are decals from the AIRFIX 1/24 scale "Harrier". I still need to apply those as well.

Rob.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Well, if you get some more on line, please post. I'm using your work as reference for building mine.


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey Perfesser,

Are you only using MY pictures? I can expand your knowledge base on this tremendously. ?

Rob.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I've got others but am always open to looking at new links.


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey,

Yes, I figured you were using other references as well, or, at least I was HOPING you were.....LOL!

See if THIS helps??????





 


Rob.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! Great info! Thanks!


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

Not a problem! You should be able to readily see the pieces listed on that list, on the original once you start acquiring the needed kits.

Rob.


----------

